# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Điện Thoại >  mat khau khoa phim 1202

## binhthuong

mấy bác ơi giúp e với
e có cái 1202,e cài mật khẩu khóa phím,nhưng hễ cứ tháo pin ra la hết đòi mật khẩu ah,
các bác có cách nào mà khi tháo pin ra lắp vào máy vẫn đòi pass hok.....:down:

----------

